
Ask HN: Are you satisfied with your project? - lnalx
For many of us, it&#x27;s always exciting to get started into a new project. We wanted to do the best as possible every time in every domain of our conception. Was it really possible ?<p>Finally, are you really satisfied of the result ?  
What are the points you had overlooked ?
What did you learn from that to avoid it in your next project ?
======
sharemywin
finding a repeatable way to generate new business has always been the hard
part.

